# Lawn Genie LG72B Is it a good machine?



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello.
The mowing season has come.
Due to the fact that I have a lot of grass to mow, I wanted to buy a bigger mower than my brave Westwood.
I found such an advertisement:
https://www.olx.pl/oferta/kosiarka-...oszem-do-trawy-CID628-IDlsbzc.html#0d948e0673
Is it good equipment? Can my 52KM tractor handle this mower?
The mower I want to buy must have a basket and collect the mown grass itself. That's why I was interested in this mower.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I have only seen one of these in the past, they work well from what I remember


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

P.S. Welcome to the forum Misior


----------



## Misior (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm sorry for my long absence. All through a lot of work and lack of time.
I bought this mower. She was a bit spoiled but I fixed it.
Missing knives but I spread the ones that are so that the drum is balanced.
The mower is really cool. Mow grass from small to more that sticks out over the mower.
I am happy and I hope to be well. In the winter season it will be restored and will be ok.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

cool


----------

